# Comprar terreno rustico con casa, Hipoteca o préstamo personal?



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ago 2011)

editado porque me aburro


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Ago 2011)

No te pueden conceder una hipoteca sobre suelo rustico que no tiene apenas valor, el metro cuadrado en esa zona lo mismo no vale ni a 2 euros.


----------



## neofiz (24 Ago 2011)

Por 73000 yo creo que compras muy poca cosa.

La casa deberia constar como vivienda para que no tuvieras problemas, y por ese precio intenta conseguir 10000 metros cuadrados de parcela como poco y de regadio y una casa que conste como vivienda.


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Ago 2011)

Joder calopez, se te esta llenando el foro de cutres perroflautas. Pon que el registro sea por invitacion por dios.


----------



## jalisco (24 Ago 2011)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No te pueden conceder una hipoteca sobre suelo rustico que no tiene apenas valor, el metro cuadrado en esa zona lo mismo no vale ni a 2 euros.



Eso lo dirás tú. Puede hascer una hipoteca, tanto del terreno (es raro pero se puede hacer), como de la casa *si está legalizada*.

Si consta en el catastro los metros que dice, no hay problema, se puede reconstruir tranquilamente. Los terrenos rústicos que valen, son los que tienen casas derruidas pero que hay constancia de ella. Antaño se hacía mucho, compraban un terreno rústico con una casa hecha polvo y les salía más barato que comprar un solar y encima con terreno. Estaban muy buscadas. 

También se podía comprar un terreno, se podía hacer un almacén para aperos, (con un dibujo valía, yo lo he hecho), y te podías hacer 25 m2 con una cubierta de cinco metros, aunque variaba según el ayuntamiento. Cuando pasaba el arquitecto del ayuntamiento, la gente lo reconvertía en una pequeña casa. Cerraban la cubierta, ponían una habitación y hacían vida allí. No hacía falta los 10.000 metros si era regadío. Los 10,000 metros famosos son para las segregaciones de fincas, y para validar derechos de tanteo y retracto por los colindantes en caso de venta, pero esa es otra historia. 

Eso se acabó porque ahora para hacerse un almacén tienes que justificar que te dedicas al campo. Lo han puesto más duro, pero en este caso, si ya estaba hecho y recogido, no tienes problemas. 

La pregunta es muy sensata y para nada es un troll, el problema es que hay gente que no tiene ni puta idea y viene aquí a dar lecciones de no se sabe qué. :, el nivel del foro la verdad es que ha bajado bastante. 

Mi impresión personal es que es mejor hacer hipoteca si esta se alarga en el tiempo. Lo mejor es que no te suponga un esfuerzo pagar, aunque no sean 8 años y lo hagas en 15. Pero claro, cada caso es un mundo y mi situación personal no es la tuya. Tú decides.


----------



## nandogle (24 Ago 2011)

Para el madmax las casas son lo más inseguro que hay, te van a robar y a dar por detrás todos los días. Mejor compra muchas latas de sardinas y atún, y no pidas nada de crédito porque el banco ta va robar con toda seguridad y luego te va a exclavizar.


----------



## aipkido (24 Ago 2011)

neofiz dijo:


> Por 73000 yo creo que compras muy poca cosa.
> 
> La casa deberia constar como vivienda para que no tuvieras problemas, y por ese precio intenta conseguir 10000 metros cuadrados de parcela como poco y de regadio y una casa que conste como vivienda.



Dime donde te dan eso))))


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ago 2011)

editado porque me aburro


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ago 2011)

editado porque me aburro


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (24 Ago 2011)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Pues sí, yo también quiero saberlo.
> 
> El terreno esta en corbera de llobregat a menos de 30 min de barcelona.
> 
> ...



El rústico está lleno de cuartos de aperos con piscina, tres habitaciones y dos baños. Según los vendedores, nunca pasa nada. En general, esas construcciones son ilegales e ilegalizables. Existe una superficie mínima de parcela para que esté permitido edificar en rústico, que varía según la comunidad autónoma. Antes de preguntar al propietario —que te lo presentará todo de la forma más favorable a sus intereses, no a los tuyos— yo hablaría con quien tiene algo que decir: el Ayuntamiento y la comunidad autónoma.

Saludos.


----------



## Desde mi huerto (24 Ago 2011)

Mi opinión:

El precio me parece una pasada.

slaudos


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ago 2011)

editado porque me aburro


----------



## luenma06 (24 Ago 2011)

Parcelas / Terrenos en venta en España

No sé si la conocerás o no. A lo mejor esta página te sirve de algo.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (24 Ago 2011)

Me parece caro, independientemente como sea la casa. Ten en cuenta que esa casa es ilegal por lo que su valor no se puede comparar a una legal.


----------



## jalisco (24 Ago 2011)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Pues sí, yo también quiero saberlo.
> 
> El terreno esta en corbera de llobregat a menos de 30 min de barcelona.
> 
> ...



.

Puedes legalizarla si tiene 25 años de antiguedad. Mira el mapa en el catastro en internet, es gratis!. Tienes que saber qué polígono y parcela es, y si confías en nosotros para chafardear lo miramos, a ver si hay alguna balsa, es de regadío...metros que figuran. 

Pregunta si paga IBI en de la casa. Cuando pasa un tiempo (no me acuerdo si diez o quince años) muchos ayuntamientos lo hacen. 

Para legalizarla tendrá que venir un arquitecto, hacerte documentación de la casa previo visado y pago, y después darla de alta en el Ayuntamiento si no está, ir al notario con los papeles y registrarla. Es tiempo dinero y follón, pero poder se puede. 

Si después de 25 años no hay constancia de nada, ni en la revisión periódica que hacen en el catastro, ni en el ayuntamiento ni en ningún sitio, entonces mejor déjalo.

Por cierto, olvídate de la Hipoteca de la casa. No te la darán en ese plan ni jarto de vino. 

Saludos.


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Ago 2011)

jalisco dijo:


> Eso lo dirás tú. Puede hascer una hipoteca, tanto del terreno (es raro pero se puede hacer), como de la casa *si está legalizada*.
> 
> Si consta en el catastro los metros que dice, no hay problema, se puede reconstruir tranquilamente. Los terrenos rústicos que valen, son los que tienen casas derruidas pero que hay constancia de ella. Antaño se hacía mucho, compraban un terreno rústico con una casa hecha polvo y les salía más barato que comprar un solar y encima con terreno. Estaban muy buscadas.
> 
> ...



Jalisco, la casa no esta legalizada. Esta para derrumbar. Tiene un "cuarto de aperos" que incumple todas las normativas municipales (no es diafano, tiene ventanas, cocina etc.), si trata de legalizarla y la ve un arquitecto municipal la manda derrumbar ipso facto. Lo que propone este espabilao es comprar terreno rustico a 13 euros el m2. Hay terreno rustico desde 8 centimos. Vamos que es un genio el tio, esta comprando un cuarto de aperos a precio de terreno urbano. Deja que pida una hipoteca joder, intelectuales sobran en España.


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Ago 2011)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Si lo dices por mi, que te den por el ojete que seguro que te gusta
> 
> :bla::bla::bla::bla:



No no, te van a dar a ti, que quieres comprar un terreno rustico a precio de urbano y encima con hipoteca. Intelectual.


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (24 Ago 2011)

Sin acritú, ya que el hilo se está agriando:

Tener una ruina en un terreno rústico no es ninguna garantía de que el Ayuntamiento vaya a permitir la reconstrucción. Una ruina no es una vivienda. Que en determinados sitios y lugares se haya hecho (cosas mucho más gordas se han visto hacer en rústica) no es garantía de que en su caso particular se lo vayan a autorizar. 

Yo, por mi parte, no me arriesgaría. Cuando quiera una huerta en propiedad, compraré una huerta, no un cacho de monte con una construcción problemática.

Saludos.


----------



## jalisco (24 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Jalisco, la casa no esta legalizada. Esta para derrumbar. Tiene un "cuarto de aperos" que incumple todas las normativas municipales (no es diafano, tiene ventanas, cocina etc.), si trata de legalizarla y la ve un arquitecto municipal la manda derrumbar ipso facto. Lo que propone este espabilao es comprar terreno rustico a 13 euros el m2. Hay terreno rustico desde 8 centimos. Vamos que es un genio el tio, esta comprando un cuarto de aperos a precio de terreno urbano. Deja que pida una hipoteca joder, intelectuales sobran en España.



Ahora lo ha explicado mejor. No mucho mejor, pero van surgiendo datos. 

Entiendo lo que quieres decir, he tenido varias fincas rústicas y conozco gente que busca eso, un solar con vistas y terreno por precio de rústico. 

Pero sí que existen muchas casas en lugares rústicos. Tienen su precio, y algunas masías valen mucho la pena. No a ese precio, pero encuentras cosas.

Hay casas donde no existe el techo, solo cuatro piedras, que sí puedes reconstruir y legalizar sin problemas. Estas están muy buscadas y a veces encuentras cosas interesantes a muy buen precio. Tienes que hacerte la casa nueva, papeleo, pero vale la pena.


----------



## jalisco (24 Ago 2011)

El sobrino de Keynes dijo:


> Sin acritú, ya que el hilo se está agriando:
> 
> Tener una ruina en un terreno rústico no es ninguna garantía de que el Ayuntamiento vaya a permitir la reconstrucción. Una ruina no es una vivienda. Que en determinados sitios y lugares se haya hecho (cosas mucho más gordas se han visto hacer en rústica) no es garantía de que en su caso particular se lo vayan a autorizar.
> 
> ...



No conozco ningún caso donde figure una casa en el catastro que se deniegue su reconstrucción. 

Podía ser, no lo sé, pero no lo he visto.


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (24 Ago 2011)

Insisto: no siempre. A mi suegro, en su pueblo le han dicho que nones (y la ruina era la casa en la que vivió de pequeño).

Saludos.


----------



## jalisco (24 Ago 2011)

El sobrino de Keynes dijo:


> Insisto: no siempre. A mi suegro, en su pueblo le han dicho que nones (y la ruina era la casa en la que vivió de pequeño).
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, habría que mirar el caso. Conozco por ejemplo una casa derruida en medio del pueblo que lo pusieron como zona verde, o un terreno rústico que lo calificaron con una "protección paisajística", pero si no hay algo que altere la calificación, vamos, ni una, y he visto muchas.


----------



## gamusino30 (24 Ago 2011)

jalisco dijo:


> Ahora lo ha explicado mejor. No mucho mejor, pero van surgiendo datos.
> 
> Entiendo lo que quieres decir, he tenido varias fincas rústicas y conozco gente que busca eso, un solar con vistas y terreno por precio de rústico.
> 
> ...



Pero una Masia es un "inmueble singular", eso son palabras mayores. Lo que dice este tio es que esta comprado un terreno que no vale nada a 75.000 euros porque tiene una edificacion que jamas estara legalizada (mas bien se la tiraran a corto plazo)


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (24 Ago 2011)

jalisco dijo:


> Bueno, habría que mirar el caso. Conozco por ejemplo una casa derruida en medio del pueblo que lo pusieron como zona verde, o un terreno rústico que lo calificaron con una "protección paisajística", pero si no hay algo que altere la calificación, vamos, ni una, y he visto muchas.



Pues eso es lo que digo, que hay que mirar caso por caso. En materia de restricciones de edificabilidad y de condiciones de habitabilidad los técnicos municipales (si lo son de verdad, otra cosa es que el municipio en cuestión sea un sindiós urbanístico, que también hay bastantes así) aplican la norma vigente: si la casa dejó de serlo porque se arruinó, y la propiedad no cumple los requisitos mínimos actuales de edificabilidad, pues se siente y dos piedras.

En urbana también sucede. Ejemplo: bajo vivienda que se dedica a almacén, trastero o negocio-cambio de normativa que fija nuevos estándares de edificabilidad-bajo que ya no puede usarse como vivienda, a no ser que se adapte a las nuevas condiciones.

Saludos.


----------



## jalisco (24 Ago 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Pero una Masia es un "inmueble singular", eso son palabras mayores. Lo que dice este tio es que esta comprado un terreno que no vale nada a 75.000 euros porque tiene una edificacion que jamas estara legalizada (mas bien se la tiraran a corto plazo)



Bueno, a ver si nos dice polígono y parcela y chafardeamos un poco. Más que nada porque a mi estos temas me gustan. 

Es cierto, masías no encontrarás a estos precios, pero una casa en ruinas puede que sí. No es el caso por lo que veo. 



> Pues eso es lo que digo, que hay que mirar caso por caso. En materia de restricciones de edificabilidad y de condiciones de habitabilidad los técnicos municipales (si lo son de verdad, otra cosa es que el municipio en cuestión sea un sindiós urbanístico, que también hay bastantes así) aplican la norma vigente: *si la casa dejó de serlo porque se arruinó, y la propiedad no cumple los requisitos mínimos actuales de edificabilidad, pues se siente y dos piedras.*
> 
> En urbana también sucede. Ejemplo: bajo vivienda que se dedica a almacén, trastero o negocio-cambio de normativa que fija nuevos estándares de edificabilidad-bajo que ya no puede usarse como vivienda, a no ser que se adapte a las nuevas condiciones.
> 
> Saludos.




Los arquitectos municipales en pueblos pequeños llevan varios municipios, o trabajan de otra cosa, no lo tienen fijo allí. Está los Miércoles y los viernes por ejemplo de tal hora a tal hora, y se le paga en consonancia. 

Discrepo. Si hay constancia de masía no tendrá problema de rehabilitarla siempre que no se hayan alterado la calificación. 

Conozco el caso de una finca rústica con cambio de calificación a Equipamientos, bienes y servicios y no le dejaban ni pintar la casa. Ni poner una piedra, pero son casos especiales. Y en urbanas tienes todos los ejemplos que quieras. La empresa Mobba en Badalona, cerca del mar, una empresa con solera en España de balanzas que se fue a la ruina porque pasó a ser cooperativa y todos los obreros quisieron chupar, o hubo una mala gestión, quédate con lo que quieras. 

Si ibas a preguntar por el edificio, un edificio grande y de puta madre, te decían que allí iba una plaza. ::, así que no compres porque te arruinas. 

Pero ya te digo, que en condiciones normales, si todo está claro, no tiene porqué haber pegas.


----------



## katiuss (25 Ago 2011)

Conozco a uno que tras derrumbar un caserio, luego le pararon la reconstrucción, ya que le dijeron que si hubiera dejado las paredes exteriores sería rehabilitación. Pero de hacer chocita en terreno rústico, sin plan de explotación demostrando que vas a vivir de ella (para lo que te exigen unos metros mínimos de terreno) nones. Por lo menos eso en el pais vasco...


----------



## neofiz (27 Feb 2012)

katiuss dijo:


> Conozco a uno que tras derrumbar un caserio, luego le pararon la reconstrucción, ya que le dijeron que si hubiera dejado las paredes exteriores sería rehabilitación. Pero de hacer chocita en terreno rústico, sin plan de explotación demostrando que vas a vivir de ella (para lo que te exigen unos metros mínimos de terreno) nones. Por lo menos eso en el pais vasco...



Muy cierto. 

Solo se puede reconstruir el caserio, no tirarlo y hacer otro de iguales metros pero nuevo. Me parece que es una norma que solo jode al ciudadano y no le protege de nada.

En todo caso si compras un terreno sin casa yo te recomiendo que amplies el pack con una caravana y un todoterreno.

Además de una construcción de una caseta para aperos que si se pueden poner dentro de la ley.

Knaus Eurostar de 8 metros - 10000&euro; (barcelona) | Barcelona Motor Caravanas | Anuncios Clasificados


----------



## dargomz (17 Feb 2017)

Hola, en México se puede conseguir un prestamo de vivienda mas facil si adquieres el credito con infonavit


----------



## TRILISMIQUINIS (17 Feb 2017)

ojo porque sobre las propiedades rústicas los antidesahucios no quieren saber nada. Solo defienden a las propiedades urbanas


----------



## John Galt 007 (17 Feb 2017)

Un terreno donde poder ser autosuficiente es una buena inversión.

El problema es que politicos, ratas judias y funcionarios conspiran para ilegalizar la propiedad privada. Podran tirar tu casa, invadir tu terreno e incluso matarte si no agachas la cabeza.


----------

